# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update | A3 (2017) Unlock, IMEI Repair, New models, etc - 10/04/2017

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 13.**46.0644
10/04/2017*    *Samsung module update*   *Added New Models and* *Methods:*  *SM-A320F*  - Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A320FL* - Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A320Y*  - Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-G550FY* - Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-G5500*  - Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Patch Cert, Repair Imei, Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A520F*  - Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A520K*  - Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A520L*  - Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A520S*  - Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A520W*  - Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A720F*  - Download/Flash/Compatibility Firmware, Backup/Restore
 __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

